
Man Forbidden from Identifying Twitter Shaming Activist,Court Order Seems to Say - ayanai
https://reason.com/volokh/2018/05/08/minnesota-court-apparently-orders-man-no
======
ardent_uno
I'm skeptical about this culture of online shaming. If someone makes a mistake
at a point in their lives and it either wasn't reflective of who they really
are, or they've reformed themselves and improved their behavior, I dont think
they deserve to be publicly shamed by strangers who may not know them or how
they've improved themselves.

Such online shaming does not disappear. Permanantly ruining someone's
reputation in spite of bad behavior being an isolated mistake or not
reflective of the the type of person that person has become is cruel and
unproductive.

~~~
Marysville
Normally I'd agree. But it's not the case here. Fredin(the man) is the one who
was "online shaming" women, and it fired back at him. Can't say he is a victim
of online shaming then.

~~~
pravda
No...but it is a little confusing.

Ok, there is a woman Lindsey Middlecamp, who has a twitter account [1], where
she 'calls out' men overly concerned about womenfolk not dressing chastely
enough.

Here's a fun tweet:
[https://twitter.com/CardsAgstHrsmt/status/986304355753185281](https://twitter.com/CardsAgstHrsmt/status/986304355753185281)

Ok, so this women believes that women should be able to dress as sexy as they
want without fear of reproach. So far, so good. God bless Lindsey Middlecamp!

The reason she comes across as a wacko is because she seems to think male
toplessness is the equivalent of female toplessness. It's not. Women will not
pay money to see men topless.

Then, as alleged by Mr. Fredin, she launched an anonymous attack against Mr.
Fredin, falsely accusing him of rape.

Mr. Fredin, a bit piqued, responded by unmasking his anonymous harasser, Ms
Middlecamp, and gave her a little payback.

Ms Middlecamp went to court and got the court to grant her an order,
preventing Mr. Fredin from letting anyone know that Lindsey Middlecamp is the
person behind @CardsAgstHrsmt.

That last part is the constitutionally-suspect part.

[1] [https://twitter.com/CardsAgstHrsmt](https://twitter.com/CardsAgstHrsmt)

~~~
Marysville
I wasn't in any way defending the lady. Just that the guy is not at a higher
moral ground than her, including the fact that he has multiple restraining
orders against him since before this incident.

